# creaking from b post and bulk head



## brijay4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Good morning gents .]the rattles out of the pram again i have a bessacar e769 with the most annoying creaking noise from above the passengers head where the b post meets the internal bulk head . please please any body know a solution ?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Pheweee,for a minute,i thought i was going to read a naughty post,silly me......i thought it might be about a creaking "Bed Post", are well,back to the Forum.
Gearjammer.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

No sensible solution to offer I,m afraid but in my experience there is always something creaking or rattling no matter what make. On other threads various solutions have been suggested, the one most usually offered is to turn up the radio
Sorry about that.
Dave


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We had the same with a CI Riviera, and the fact that it was just above my right ear made it all the more annoying. 

Never did get rid of it entirely, but correcting (lowering) the tyre pressures from around 80psi certainly helped a little. Also tried pushing small wedges between the B pillar and the overcab bed base (which is where the squeak/rattle came from) also seemed to help a bit.

If the noise is coming from inside the cab B pillar I'm not sure if there's anything you can do, although a well-aimed thump might do something other than helping you to vent your anger at the wretched thing.

Hope you get it sorted, one way or another.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi i had a 2005 van with the same type of noise and i found it and it was where the roof of the van was cut away to make a camper and there put a steel beam in but the cut roof was catching the beam all i done was put a bar in and bent the old cut roof so it was away for the beam job done


----------



## brijay4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Many thanks for your replies ill keep trying . brian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi
If you can locate the creak, which I guess will be two materials rubbing together, and you are not able to tighten anything to stop it. Talcum powder should do the trick. On staircases if steps creak, talc can be used to lubricate the surfaces and stop any noise.
Finding the noise can sometimes be done with a sounding rod, that is a stick, drumstick or any short rigid rod that you rest against a surface on one end with your ear pressed on the other end. Get as near to the noise and start using it to search for the offending creak. Engineers do it in cars when searching for problems.
My answer therefore, to stop your bed creaking is use plenty of talcum powder and put a stick in your ear!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif


----------



## brijay4 (Sep 19, 2010)

hi , rosalan, thanks for your advice on b posts if you see a guy at peterborough show with a drumstick stuck in his ear give it a tug 
seriously ill try talc if it doesnt work it should help me walk better in warm weather . thousands of thanks brian ,


----------

